# File this in the back of your brain!



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

As you all know I have downsized -- age mainly plus the stroke.

I still have tools that I did not sell. I still had a beast a B&D drill motor
about 30 or more years old. Any way I now have a use for it, but it would not run. So I checked out the electric everything OK cord wise right up to the switch and that's where it stopped, OK I say brushes. Pulled The cover off no brush contact at all, none Pulled the brush holders brushes would not move at all. Now this tool has an 18 Amp draw so the brush area each side that contacts the armature is about 1-1/2 x 1/4, made up of 4 individual pieces.
I released the springs then cut a block of hardwood to the size needed and gently tapped on the brushes till I got them out. One I had to break to get it out. B&D has a repair shop in Allentown and they did have the brush ... $22
dollars for the brush. The holders were now empty, soaked them in vinegar for about an hour, then washed them clean and blew out all traces of moisture with compressed air. Lightly sanded the old brushes so they moved in the holders put it all back together used a continuity checker [one point on the wire screw the other on the armature], got a good reading put all the covers back on plugged it in. And viola core drill again working. $22.00 put a good tool back in use. And my time is my own!
The best part about this is what the guy at the counter said "That tool was made when tools were made good!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Can't beat a $22 repair for that good tool.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Black and decker before the throwaway era. Nice!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a little spray of electronic safe lube on brushes and parts will keep em working, especially since most of our tools end up wet...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a little spray of electronic safe lube on brushes and parts will keep em working, especially since most of our tools end up wet...


*Good advice but lets add something to it. Most sprays have a warning on the can. Usually sprays are flammable and say don't use around sparks. OK to spray them but not while running and then let dry before using. I'd hate to be holding a spray can that went boom!*


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

Great story, I always try to fix before replacing.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *Good advice but lets add something to it. Most sprays have a warning on the can. Usually sprays are flammable and say don't use around sparks. OK to spray them but not while running and then let dry before using. I'd hate to be holding a spray can that went boom!*


thats the obvious , I was hoping most had the common sense to properly use flammable spray around sparks...
but preventive maintenance is overlooked by many, as we work around water, most of our tools end up with rust and corrosion, a little spritz of lube goes a long way to prevent tools from not working at the worst time..


----------

